

Ask HN: Are there books on HTML5/CSS3 for people new to HTML/CSS in general? - anujkk

One of my friend wants to learn web designing and he is having no prior experience of web development or programming.<p>Is there any HTML5/CSS3 book that doesn't expect its readers to have prior experience of HTML4/CSS2 ?
======
AbhishekBiswal
Head First HTML with CSS : <http://www.headfirstlabs.com/books/hfhtml/>

Once you are comfortable with HTML and CSS, you can learn new techniques /
tricks introduced in HTML5 & CSS3 easily ( from any other source, say a
tutorial ).

------
bsmith
This one is great: <http://learn.shayhowe.com/html-css/>

Discussed on HN here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3531160>

------
vxNsr
You can also check out: <http://diveintohtml5.info/>

The original author took a break from the web but it's now being maintained by
a couple a loyal fans

------
kombinatorics
Right click > Inspect Element.

This is the greatest teacher/tutorial.

~~~
jkaykin
+1

